# how much fat in one egg yolk?



## richirich_99 (Mar 11, 2004)

how much fat is in a single egg yolk?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

in a large size egg...5 grams. but only 1.5g saturated. yolks are good for you!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 11, 2004)

I thought it was 7g of fat (yolk) with 7g of protein (white).


----------



## kvyd (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah right around 5,6,7 g


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

Yolk = 5 G Fat & 3.5G Protein
White = 0G Fat and 3.5G Protein


----------



## richirich_99 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KiDNotorious (Mar 11, 2004)

about what ratio of egg whites:yolks do you recommend? ex- Say 5 white to 2 yolks? (cutting)


----------



## Mudge (Mar 11, 2004)

Whatever fat the box says   I eat them whole now, but I dont look at macro breakdown too much, just protein and calories.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KiDNotorious *_
> about what ratio of egg whites:yolks do you recommend? ex- Say 5 white to 2 yolks? (cutting)


Depends on how much fat allowance is in your diet.


----------

